# Ayuda para elaborar un amplificador subwoofer....



## SPACE BOY (Sep 22, 2007)

hola a todos los wenos jovenes y señores q forman este espetacular sitio:
he estado casi mas de 1 mes observando a traves de sus discusiones, lo mas me agrado de todos sus foros  y lo q mas me intereso es audio. gracias a todas esas mentes q siempre nos traen algo nuevo cada minuto.

solo hare 2 preguntas claras y concretas:

sera q un amplificador para subwoofer depende siempre de algun circuito preamplificador de acuerdo a su potencia ?


puedo sacar de un amplificador para pc de 5.1 canales la tarjeta de subwoofer y puedo aumentarle la potencia q deseo?

lo minimo q estoy interesado es de 70 a 100w estare muy agradecido de antemano si existe esa posibilidad q pueda diseñar o si no me podrian colaborar algun circuito q Tuviesen en su baul .


                                                     GRACIAS 8)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

> sera q un amplificador para subwoofer depende siempre de algun circuito preamplificador de acuerdo a su potencia ?



NO, el circuito de previo no depende de la etapa de potencia, en realidad mas que un previo es un tipo de filtro pasa bajos.



> puedo sacar de un amplificador para pc de 5.1 canales la tarjeta de subwoofer y puedo aumentarle la potencia q deseo?



No te conviene, puedes fabricarte un amplificador de audio externo (Que a futuro emplearas solo para bajos) y tomar la señal de tu amplificador 5.1, no hay que sacar nada.


----------

